# WalMart Great Value Natural Peanut Butter-who would have thought it contained peanuts



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Front of label says Natural,and has 90% peanuts in product

On the back of the label
Allergy Warning: Contains Peanuts


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

These are the same folks that give you lemon pie filling that is all artificial flavor, . . . but makes furniture polish "with real lemon oil".

Go figure,...........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I am a firm believer that the warning labels should be removed from products. Only then will we see the decline in idiots and the suing culture (not just the US, but everywhere). Best ones I ever read was a person sued McDonalds because his coffee was hot or the guy that sued Chevrolet because they called their cruise control "auto pilot" so he put it on in his RV, went in the back to make a cup of coffee, then crashed because it didn't turn the corner!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Front of label says Natural,and has 90% peanuts in product
> 
> On the back of the label
> Allergy Warning: Contains Peanuts


Never underestimate the stupidity of recent college graduates.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Peanut butter is one of the things I wont buy store brand stuff.. Usually, store brand is about the same or exact same as name brand. Certain ones are just NASTY.. Take ketchup for example, if you have even tried store brand you will know what I'm talkin about...


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

One of the best I saw in an AM PM next to the register was a box of little rubber balls for sale. A warning on the box cautioned customers that this was a small round ball. Good thing they warned us.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nanny state out of control.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Peanut butter is one of the things I wont buy store brand stuff.. Usually, store brand is about the same or exact same as name brand. Certain ones are just NASTY.. Take ketchup for example, if you have even tried store brand you will know what I'm talkin about...


Same stuff as Skippy


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Front of label says Natural,and has 90% peanuts in product
> 
> On the back of the label
> Allergy Warning: Contains Peanuts


Heaven forbid that anyone take a bit of responsibility for their own actions. I saw one several years ago on an iron. It said "Do not use while wearing clothes." DUH!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I love it. Idiots at the gate.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Same stuff as Skippy


Do you mean store brand is the same as Skippy? If so, I am goin to have to disagree. At least the last time I had it. Peanut butter is one of the things that is not so good in store brand.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I am guessing the "Warning contains peanuts" is something that has to be put on anything with peanuts because it can be deadly to people with peanut allergies. Actually when I saw the post I first though good Walmart must have peanut butter on sale and I was going to run out and buy a bunch. I like their great value brand.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They just recalled a bunch of cars seats for kids. It seem when they eat and fill the buckles up with food they may fail.
So instead of telling MOM or DAD to clean the junk up they are forced to recall them


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I will say it is just MY opinion though..


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

When SHTF, We will all be sitting around a fire with our families talking about the foods we miss, I will surely miss "peanut butter", you know it, the big scoop on a spoon rite when you walk through the door from work to tide you over till dinner type of scoop! Mmmmmm, the Kraft brand kind that is chock full of sugary goodness!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I work with kids that have allergies so labels are very important. Now granted I would not need the label on peanut butter to understand that there is in fact peanut butter in it but other labels are priceless. =)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> I work with kids that have allergies so labels are very important. Now granted I would not need the label on peanut butter to understand that there is in fact peanut butter in it but other labels are priceless. =)


You are correct, some warnings are very necessary.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Front of label says Natural,and has 90% peanuts in product
> 
> On the back of the label
> Allergy Warning: Contains Peanuts


There is a reason for that. If they didn't have the label some moron would either eat it themselves or give it to their kids who are allergic to peanuts and sue the company. You can be sure that the company didn't spend the money putting that label on there without a good reason.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

finding a poorly labeled product is like winning the lottery!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> There is a reason for that. If they didn't have the label some moron would either eat it themselves or give it to their kids who are allergic to peanuts and sue the company. You can be sure that the company didn't spend the money putting that label on there without a good reason.


Darn right. They could be sued for using peanuts to make peanut butter. That's deceptive.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I believe the peanut notice on peanut butter is quite inocous as it is now standard fair to notify of potential food allergy cause. And some one would have to then make an exception to not label peanut butter because it seamed self explanatory. My wife does day care and she had a little boy blow up like a balloon from eating strawberry sherbet. It had dairy product in it and they did not tell my wife the boy was allergic to dairy products. You never realize how important it is to know about every possible food allergy issue until some ones little boy in your care is suffocating from eating strawberry sherbert.


----------

